# Water coming out too quick?



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi,

just turned on the brew switch on my gaggia classic, and the water is coming out of the group head much quicker than i have ever seen, its like a shower with clean jets of water... On every video i have seen, and on my classic previously its always a dribble....

Is something wrong with it?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Heres a video, 




dont know if im being paranoid or not, seems to be coming out too fast...


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Make sure the dispersion plate is tightened enough and the shower screen is clean.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok thanks, actually just had a latte and noticed some coffee grains in the bottom of the cup


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> Ok thanks, actually just had a latte and noticed some coffee grains in the bottom of the cup


Best take it all apart and give it a soak.

If that doesn't fix it, might be worth checking the OPV and giving that a clean.

The solenoid is very prone to clogging with coffee and scale.

The OPV shouldn't - as its on the line between the pump and the boiler - only clean water should pass though it - but if your tank is a little dirty its possible something could have gotten into it.

How old is the classic?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> Best take it all apart and give it a soak.
> 
> If that doesn't fix it, might be worth checking the OPV and giving that a clean.
> 
> ...


its a week old... :-(

but, just took shower screen off, washed it and put it back on and shes perfect again...

note to self.. Clean shower screen weekly.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> its a week old... :-(
> 
> but, just took shower screen off, washed it and put it back on and shes perfect again...
> 
> note to self.. Clean shower screen weekly.


After every shot you should flush about a shots worth to clear the screen and give it a wipe with a damp cloth.

After every 15 shots or every week - which ever comes first - you should take the screen and plate out and soak them in purly caf and give the group a good scrub and a light back-flush.

Also, try the portafilter wiggle.

When under-pressure with a blanking basket in you wont be able to move the handle at all, but when building pressure, you should be able to wiggle it, which will let water escape over the top and should help to clean the group a little.

Get a blanking plate and some purly.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> After every shot you should flush about a shots worth to clear the screen and give it a wipe with a damp cloth.
> 
> After every 15 shots or every week - which ever comes first - you should take the screen and plate out and soak them in purly caf and give the group a good scrub and a light back-flush.
> 
> ...


yeah i always give it a good flush and a wipe after each shot... Ill remember to take it off every week and give it a good soak....

Hopefully its fixed it though, it was flowing perfectly again..

Thanks for ya help


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Has your basket arrived mate


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ah yeah thanks mike, meant to message you yesterday but was out all day... Cheers for that mate,


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> Ah yeah thanks mike, meant to message you yesterday but was out all day... Cheers for that mate,


No probs mate.glad it got there ok


----------

